# o kb dateien im ftp-download



## metalgear (2. Juni 2004)

hallo... ich hab ein klienes problem mit meinem ftp server....

auf einem meiner Rechner hab ich die Ceberus-FTP-Server Software unter WinME installiert. Das ganze läunf hinter einem Router - also auch hinter einer Firewall.
Bei entsprechender Rechtevergabe ist der Upload von Dateien üder WAN auf das Rootverzueichnis kien Problem. Allerdings schitert jeder download, denn jede Datei, die ich auf dem Server abgelegt hab, ist nach dem "Download" nur 0 kb groß... also NICHT kopiert...
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich beachten mus...

besten DAnk schonmal ;-)


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juni 2004)

Du könntest mal versuchen, deinen FTP Client in den passiven Modus umzustellen.
Oder deine Firewall so zu konfigurieren, dass nicht nur Port 21 auf den FTP Server
geforwardet wird, sondern auch Port 20, denn dieser Port wird zur Dateiübertragung
beim FTP Protokoll verwendet.


----------



## metalgear (3. Juni 2004)

Hab ich beides schon versucht  -  leider immernoch ohne Erfolg...


----------



## metalgear (4. Juni 2004)

Okay, ich habs jetzt sowohl über verschiedene Browser versucht, als auch mehrere ftp-clients probiert. Egal wie ich es anstelle, der Download schlägt jedesmal fehl. Über das Lokale Netzwerk besteht dieses Problem übrigens nicht ! 

Nur wenn ich (oder jemand anderes) über WAN versucht, Daten von meinem Server zu saugen, dann meldet der Server einen Fehler und bricht den Download ab - auf dem Client-Rechner kommt nur eine 0 kb grosse Datei an. 

Ich hab bereits die potrs 20 /21 in meinem Router auf meine lokale IP geforwardet und zusätzlich die entsprechenden Client-IPs auf "access allowed" gesetzt. Das scheint auch funktioniert zu haben, da der UPLOAD  auf den Server ja reibungslos geht.  Nur der DOWNLOAD  wil halt nicht so, wie er sollte...


----------

